# BFP on OTD and brown blood two hours after. Help pls.



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya

I got my BFP yesterday and my HCG level was 292. I was so happy but soon after i had a really small amount of brown blood and only when i wiped, this was on and off for most of the day and later on the night i had a really small amount of red blood only when i wiped. I had no blood at all through the night and but had a small bit of brown with a tiny red bit in with it which i'm really sorry it tmi but was more like a long snot. I don't feel like i have any symptoms anymore but i have read these can come and go? I have had a chemical pregnancy in the past and i'm thinking this is now going to end the same? I have had no more blood since this morning. Can anyone help with this please? Would just like to know either way. Thank you, Holly x


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Holly,

Hope youre ok. Your best bet is to repeat your hcg 48 hours after the initial one - if it is doubling you know where you stand. It is most likely implantation bleeding.

Hang in there  

xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pinkpantha - Thanks for getting back to me. Can you have implantation bleeding 13dp3dt? I always thought it would be earlier. Can symptoms come and go? x


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

brown blood can be "old" ie it can be implantation bleeding which has taken a while to come out. generally speaking brown blood is not  a cause of concern. So many ladies have bleeding through pregnancy and are fine. You're initial HCG is good. I agree that you should do it again in 48 hrs and if it doubles then things are looking good. Rest at home if you can.


----------



## Leigh1973 (Mar 5, 2012)

Holly

I am similar. It's not actually my OTD until Friday but because of a dental abscess and query need for an X-ray I tested on Sunday at only 7dp5dt and got a positive on a first response - tested everyday with line getting stronger and today (1day before AF due) and three days before test date and got a positive with a cheap nt that sensitive type test. Had a couple of days feeling excited and then today almost exactly the same kind of vaginal loss as you are describing ;(
Your Beta is excellent! Is that today at 13dp3dt or yesterday? I have just had a Beta done and get my results later. When you had your chemical pregnancy did it follow the same pattern and did you have such a good Beta reading? 
Big Hug Leigh x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Leigh and rs1984 - I have rang clinic and i am going in tmoro for another blood test,   for good news but cant help but think it is over.x 

Leigh - On my last positive cycle my HCG was 114 and i started to bleed alot of fresh red blood and had really bad cramping, i needed to use pads through out the day. My concern this time is the lack of symptoms too. Can't wait for tmoro now. Have you told your clinic about the brown blood? Will you let me know how you get on?  . Yes i am 13dp3dt today   x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry Leigh i meant to say got my HCG results yesterday x


----------



## Leigh1973 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for replying Holly. Yes let's keep each other up to date. I should find out my Beta tonight, no longer any loss on wiping. There is a really good website about Beta values and 292 at your stage is excellent. I will try and hunt it down, let's stay positive xxx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Leigh   and praying for a good result for you. What did your clinic say about the blood?      x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

I had my Beta redone and it is now 648 so it has more than doubled. I still have some bleeding but   it will stop and HCG continues to rise, i am going to ask my clinic to repeat again on Fri.x


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Good luck Holly! 

xx


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've heard that the progesterone gel can irritate the outer parts of the cervix and cause some small amounts of bleeding. Maybe if you are on crinone gel this could be contributory factor?


----------

